# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Ads 'in' Post

## luvjabd

I completely understand the need for ads and banners and things of that sort for revenue. However, I dont like the ads that show up *IN* the post! Lol, can I opt out? Seriously though, is that necessary...cant they be more off to the side or at the bottom...anywhere but IN the post?

----------


## luvjabd

I see the word However twice in my post but when I go to edit...it is only there once? Ahhhhh....change!

----------


## Rob

If you log in, you wont see that advert. It only shows on the first post, when the viewer is not logged in or not registered...

----------

